# Why the small game rosters?



## Dos Equis (Mar 26, 2018)

Looking at recent game reports, more than a few Socal DA teams seem to be playing with pretty small rosters, only 2-4 reserves/subs, in recent weeks.  LA Galaxy a good example for both older age groups, which is surprising in dual age bands with multiple reserve/DPL teams.  Interested in some insight from DA parents on possible explanations.

Understanding injuries take their toll, has there been more than expected?  Does this reflect the reality of the sub-rules not needing large game day rosters, and perhaps a desire to have fewer players idle on the bench, and more players play 90? 

This is not about bashing the DA, so hold those comments.  It is more about understanding both the intended and unintended consequences of a new league with new rules, now that we have some real game data.


----------



## Dummy (Mar 26, 2018)

Dos Equis said:


> Looking at recent game reports, more than a few Socal DA teams seem to be playing with pretty small rosters, only 2-4 reserves/subs, in recent weeks.  LA Galaxy a good example for both older age groups, which is surprising in dual age bands with multiple reserve/DPL teams.  Interested in some insight from DA parents on possible explanations.
> 
> Understanding injuries take their toll, has there been more than expected?  Does this reflect the reality of the sub-rules not needing large game day rosters, and perhaps a desire to have fewer players idle on the bench, and more players play 90?
> 
> This is not about bashing the DA, so hold those comments.  It is more about understanding both the intended and unintended consequences of a new league with new rules, now that we have some real game data.


There are players that wanted to play more that left their DA teams to play spring college showcases and National Cup on non-DA teams.


----------



## Eagle33 (Mar 26, 2018)

Dos Equis said:


> Looking at recent game reports, more than a few Socal DA teams seem to be playing with pretty small rosters, only 2-4 reserves/subs, in recent weeks.  LA Galaxy a good example for both older age groups, which is surprising in dual age bands with multiple reserve/DPL teams.  Interested in some insight from DA parents on possible explanations.
> 
> Understanding injuries take their toll, has there been more than expected?  Does this reflect the reality of the sub-rules not needing large game day rosters, and perhaps a desire to have fewer players idle on the bench, and more players play 90?
> 
> This is not about bashing the DA, so hold those comments.  It is more about understanding both the intended and unintended consequences of a new league with new rules, now that we have some real game data.


Nobody wants to ride a bench, even if it's on a DA team.


----------



## Josep (Mar 26, 2018)

No need for big benches.  Many teams have kept a pretty small squad.   Favors everyone. You can call up from the next age down.  

The sub rules aren’t an issue.


----------



## Dos Equis (Mar 26, 2018)

Josep said:


> No need for big benches.  Many teams have kept a pretty small squad.   Favors everyone. You can call up from the next age down.
> 
> The sub rules aren’t an issue.


Relying on reserves seems a reasonable approach, but teams are playing with game day rosters of 13-15 (only 2-4 subs) according to the match reports.  They are not calling up enough players to get to a full roster.  There are unintended consequenses to this that may not favor everyone.

-- If player development is the goal, should not players feel the the pressure of someone breathing down their neck -- working every day in practice, waiting there on the bench every game, ready to take their spot.  That is the environment in every other major sport in the US, in all major college soccer programs, and, most significantly, in every European football/soccer academy. 

-- If they really want to develop the best coaches in the USSDA -- future national team coaches -- should not the DA coaches be required/encouraged to enter games with rosters of 18, and have options available to them in order to make the changes that both the game and player performance require? Coaches need practice managing games and rosters, in games that matter, before they try it on the international stage. The different substitution rules in other leagues' and college do not provide that training.  This is a lost opportunity for coach development, something most European academy coaches claim is our biggest weakness in the US (not some loss of player talent to other sports).


----------



## espola (Mar 26, 2018)

DA's restrictive substitution rules interfere with coaches' efforts to develop better players.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 26, 2018)

A combination of injuries and some girls along with DPs playing HS. Also girls moving up were allowed one last trip with their teams to Vegas.


----------



## Josep (Mar 26, 2018)

Again, you don’t need an abandunce of substitutes.  2-4 is a good number.  Allows the game to breathe.  Only theee sub opportunities and halftime, coaches would be making wholesale switches.  Imagine having rosters of 18. That would be a nightmare.


----------

